# Hechtart "Esox vermiculatus": wo beziehen?



## Heiko53 (8. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wo bekommt man einen __ Hecht Esox Vermiculatus und kan man __ Hechte auch ananderes Futter wie Lebendfutter gewöhnen?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wo bekommt man einen  Hecht Esox Vermiculatus*

Hallo Heiko

Unser einheimischer Hecht ist nicht der _Esox vermiculatus_ (das ist ein Nordamerikaner), sondern _Esox lucius_. Den ersteren wirst du in ganz Euopa nicht finden, weder wild noch in Zoohandlungen oder Zuchten. 

Unseren einheimischen Hecht wirst du nur mit lebenden Fischen füttern können.


----------



## Heiko53 (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wo bekommt man einen  Hecht Esox Vermiculatus*

Danke David,
ich habe gelesen der wird kleiner wie der Esox Lucius, das wäre interessant da braucht er nicht so viel Futter oder gibt es andere?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wo bekommt man einen  Hecht Esox Vermiculatus*

Ja, der _Esox vermiculatus_ ist eine äusserst kleinwüchsige Art des Hechts und wird nicht über 35 cm lang. 

Im Vergleich zu unserem hemischen Hecht frisst er auch als adulter Fisch zu einem guten Teil Krebstiere und Insekten(larven), was die Fütterung wesentlich erleichtern würde. Aber eben, auch die musst du ihm lebend vorsetzen, da __ Hechte allgemein ausgesprochene Räuber und nicht Aasfresser sind. 

Eine ähnliche Art wäre noch der Rotflossenhecht (_Esox americanus_), der nur leicht grösser wird als der vermiculatus, sich aber etwa gleich ernährt. Teilweise werden die beiden Fische auch zur gleichen Art gezählt und nur als Unterart unterschieden. 

Aber mir sind beide Arten (oder eben Unterarten) in Europa noch nie begegnet.


----------



## Heiko53 (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wo bekommt man einen  Hecht Esox Vermiculatus*

Hallo David,
was für einen kleineren Hecht bekommt man denn? 
Grüße Heiko


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: wo bekommt man einen  Hecht Esox Vermiculatus*

Meines Wissens gar keinen. In Europa ist nur die eine Hechtart heimisch und da __ Hechte keine klasssischen Gartenteich- oder Aquarienfische sind, findet man sie nicht in Tierhandlungen. Auch werden Hechte gewöhnlich nicht gezüchtet, weil dies sehr aufwendig und ineffizient wäre.


----------



## Janski (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hechtart "Esox vermiculatus": wo beziehen?*

Hi Heiko,

warum denn ein __ Hecht ? 
Wenn du nen Räuber willst, dann nimm doch Flussbarsch, __ Kaulbarsch, Sonnenbarsch oder derartiges ? 
__ Barsche sind wesentlich unanspruchsvoller, fressen auch __ Würmer und Kleintiere und bleiben in der von dir angedachten Größe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Heiko53 (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hechtart "Esox vermiculatus": wo beziehen?*

Hallo Jan, 
weil mir der __ Hecht sehr gut gefällt.
Gruß Heiko



Janski schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> 
> warum denn ein Hecht ?
> Wenn du nen Räuber willst, dann nimm doch Flussbarsch, __ Kaulbarsch, Sonnenbarsch oder derartiges ?
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hechtart "Esox vermiculatus": wo beziehen?*

Hi Heiko,

das hier wär von der Größe (max. 25cm) was geeignetes hechtartiges für Teiche,

Nachteile, das das Wasser auch im Winter >20 Grad haben muß

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hechtart "Esox vermiculatus": wo beziehen?*

Hallo  Frank,danke die habe ich 3 im Aquarium. Grüße Heiko


----------

